# Looking for work in the North Hampton/ Amherst, Mass



## Trignog (Nov 14, 2006)

Ct licenced arborist looking for work in the Amherst Mass area. 
I just got of active duty military service and am looking to move to the area. 
I have been accepted to the Stockbridge school of arboriculture and plan to start next fall. 
I have been in the buisness for a few years now and am looking for a more tree care oriented company, less TD. Even if you are familliar with the area a kick in the right direction would be appreciated. I know Ct and Mass are big in the Tree care industry and I'm sure there are some more advanced companies around. It's a good area to be in the biz, I just don't know of too many companies in the pioneer valley.


----------



## JEff B (Nov 15, 2006)

Trignog said:


> Ct licenced arborist looking for work in the Amherst Mass area.
> I just got of active duty military service and am looking to move to the area.
> I have been accepted to the Stockbridge school of arboriculture and plan to start next fall.
> I have been in the buisness for a few years now and am looking for a more tree care oriented company, less TD. Even if you are familliar with the area a kick in the right direction would be appreciated. I know Ct and Mass are big in the Tree care industry and I'm sure there are some more advanced companies around. It's a good area to be in the biz, I just don't know of too many companies in the pioneer valley.




hey man,
i've been in the area a few years now and i am a graduate of stockbridge in Arborculture. There arn't to many companies around, but Shumway and sons tree and landscape i know are always hiring. My buddy works for them and says its not to bad.... it may be a good place to start. They are located on rt 9 in belchertown just outside of amherst 
http://shumwayandsons.com/

take care and thanks for serving


----------



## Trignog (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, thanks. The site looks pretty good, I will check it out.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 16, 2006)

call Northern Tree in Palmer 1-800-232-6132


----------



## jmack (Nov 18, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> call Northern Tree in Palmer 1-800-232-6132


northern is still in biz i thought it was sold


----------



## diltree (Nov 18, 2006)

They sold their Line Clearance Division to Lewis, But they still do municipal work and state work, as well as land clearing and residential


www.dillontree.com


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 20, 2006)

jmack said:


> northern is still in biz i thought it was sold



Good guys (lots of good ones). A really good place to learn about all different phases of the business.


----------



## jmack (Nov 23, 2006)

diltree said:


> They sold their Line Clearance Division to Lewis, But they still do municipal work and state work, as well as land clearing and residential
> 
> 
> www.dillontree.com


thats why i see the trucks logoed up lewis any bites on yer crane?


----------



## JohnH (Nov 23, 2006)

I would call Northern Tree


----------



## diltree (Nov 24, 2006)

*No Bites*

Jmack...no bites on that crane as of yet...I'm kind of surprised, where can you get a crane like that for under 70k??


www.dillontree.com


----------



## Trignog (Dec 2, 2006)

UPDATE:

Thanks to my good friends at Arboristsite.com I have gotten a job in the Amherst/North Hampton area and am living there now and doing well. 
Oh how I've missed the trees!


----------



## diltree (Dec 2, 2006)

What Company did you get a job with??


www.dillontree.com


----------



## jmack (Dec 3, 2006)

diltree said:


> Jmack...no bites on that crane as of yet...I'm kind of surprised, where can you get a crane like that for under 70k??
> 
> 
> www.dillontree.com


oh yea i saw the pics sweeet


----------



## jmack (Dec 3, 2006)

Trignog said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Thanks to my good friends at Arboristsite.com I have gotten a job in the Amherst/North Hampton area and am living there now and doing well.
> Oh how I've missed the trees!


hey congrats trig ,stockies will be lucky to be hanging with a ct arb, now you gotta get yer ma license.


----------

